# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Kartu anggota sudah expired

## agent23

Pak, kartu anggota KOIs saya sudah expired dari bulan januari 2011, saya selalu perpanjang membership termasuk yang sampai 2012, tapi kok belum dikirimi yang baru yah? atau memang tidak dikirim lagi kartu anggotanya?

Terima kasih

ID: 2009-0021-0173

----------


## Koismagazine

> Pak, kartu anggota KOIs saya sudah expired dari bulan januari 2011, saya selalu perpanjang membership termasuk yang sampai 2012, tapi kok belum dikirimi yang baru yah? atau memang tidak dikirim lagi kartu anggotanya?
> 
> Terima kasih
> 
> ID: 2009-0021-0173


Dear Om,

Kartu anggota akan dikirim/di ganti tiap 2 tahun. Mohon maaf januari kemarin ter-skip cetak ulang yang baru. 
Maret ini akan dikirim yang baru Om. Terima kasih.

----------


## agent23

SIpppppp.
KOIs emang TOP.
Saya tunggu kartunya yah.

----------

